# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  تنويه نوكيا تريد تدمير سوق البوكسات

## gsm_bouali

*على مايبدو ان نوكيا تريد تدمير سوق البوكسات بشكل نهائي وهذا مايحصل واظن ان الكثير منا قد لاحظ هذا الموضوع .
 الكثير منا قام بعمل Update
  للسوفت وير بالاصدار الصحيح ولاحظ انSimlock
  للجهاز قد اصبح به مشكلة
 وتفسير الموضوع هو اجهزةSL3
  تستخدم حماية PA_SL3
 ولكن منذ  اشهر ولتدمير سوق البوكسات قامتNOKIA  بتغيير نوع الحماية الىPA_SIMLOC30
 وهذا مايسبب تلف Simlock 
 بالجهاز مثال جهاز X3 
 على الاصدار 4.11 معلوماته سليمة يعني باختصار Sim Lock
 هنا هو PA_SL3
 نقوم بالترفيع الى الاصدار 8.54 الذي قامت نوكيا بتغيير حماية
 فيها الى PA_SIMLOC30 تم تلف منطقة simlock وهذا ينطبق على غالب اجهزة SL3 الجديدة
 طبعا السؤال المطروح الآن ماهو الحل وكيف يمكنني ان اتفادى هذا الموضوع 
 الحل حاليا مع بوكس الادفانس قام المبرمج باضافة خاصية عند الضغط على زر 
 flash
  يقوم البوكس باعطا ءك رسالة نقوم بالضغط على نعم حتى يفحص البوكس الفلاشة  المراد تنزيلها على الهاتف ومعنى هذا السؤال ( هل تريد ان نقوم بفحص  الفلاشة الحالية مع جهازك )فاذا اعطى البوكس رسالة خطأ يفضل تفليش الجهاز  بالاصدار الموجود على الهاتف*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

شكراً على معلومة جيد مهمة أخي باراك ا لله في مجهودك الجميل

----------


## brahim_gsm

شكرا لك اخي الكريم  لاكن اخي لن تدمر عالم بوكسات ولاكن دمرت نفسها بيدها بعنادها انهارت مبيعات نوكيا

----------


## salihmob

اممممممممممممممممممممم
الموضوع قريب شوية 
وما حصل  حدثت معي هذه المشكلة  
بس يا ريت تدرج لنا انفو لهذه المشكلة 
ويا حبذا لو كان الانفو قبل وبعد المشكلة

----------


## seffari

*شكرا على التنبيه ممكن تفادي المشكل وهوا بتفليش الجهاز**إلا بملف**cNt*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

صحيح اخى وهنا دائما نزكر بأخز بكب للهاتف
من الrpl  وال*Sim Lock* لان عندما تصادفك مشكلة فى جهاز مثلx3 يمكن ارجاعه لنفس حالته الاولى

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

شكراً  باراك الله فيك أخي

----------


## gsm_bouali

أشكر جميع
 الأعضاء والمشرفين والإداريين
 لمروركم بهذا الموضوع   جازاكم الله كل خيرا

----------


## djoma

mercibooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookoooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## machmach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## tikourine

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## jazouli89

باراك الله فيك أخي

----------


## dades05

شكراً على معلومة جيد مهمة أخي باراك ا لله في مجهودك الجميل

----------


## 4ever

*شكرا بصراحة ATF بوكس روعة من فريق اروع*

----------

